# Fish photobombs...



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't be the only one.


----------



## scottwww (Jan 22, 2012)

Not now... but two years ago.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Um, what is a photobomb? :icon_neut


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

A photobomb is when someone ruins a good picture.

So say you have a great picture of your fish, but in the background you see another fish that looks like it's intentionally ruining the picture.

photobomb


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

BlazednSleepy, that pic is even funnier with your sig under it. :hihi:

So, what's ruining Scottwww's pic?


----------



## 1995db7 (Jan 4, 2012)

giving this a try


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

I think Scottwww's picture is really good. Doesn't look like a photobomb to me, but looks more like a well drawn hand painting.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

zainey_04 said:


> I think Scottwww's picture is really good. Doesn't look like a photobomb to me, but looks more like a well drawn hand painting.


The only one that looks like a photobomb is the one on the beach. The other's are what cropping is made for IMO.

Check out these, they're pretty funny.

http://thesocialnewspaper.com/pictures/52-pets-that-love-to-photobomb/


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> The only one that looks like a photobomb is the one on the beach. The other's are what cropping is made for IMO.
> 
> Check out these, they're pretty funny.
> 
> http://thesocialnewspaper.com/pictures/52-pets-that-love-to-photobomb/


The ones with just the top of the cats head and eyes in the background are the best...lol


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

?


----------

